# Reset my router, now can't access router login page



## DanCorb (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a Motorola SBG901 router. Typing ipconfig showed that 172.18.8.1 is the Default Gateway and this is the URL I always used to access the router login page.

I reset the router today by holding the reset button. Now typing the URL 172.18.8.1 does not work. The router user guide says to go to 192.168.0.1. I have tried this but it also does not work. For both I just get the "problem loading page" in Firefox.

The Internet works fine both with an ethernet connection and wirelessly. My only issue is that I cannot access the Motorola router login page. I could access it fine this morning before I reset the router. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

What does the Default Gateway IP address say? . . that is the address you would use to get into the router


----------



## DanCorb (Feb 21, 2012)

The default gateway still says 172.18.8.1. When I type this into my browser, I just get the page "Problem loading page". 

Here is a copy of ipconfig /all:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Daniel>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Daniel-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : accesscomm.ca

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : accesscomm.ca
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-00-4E-05-F5-1C
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e83a:4318:ee86:245e%11(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.18.8.14(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : February 21 2012 4:36:37 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : February 21 2012 5:36:36 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.18.8.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.18.8.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 311427150
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-D5-2F-95-1C-75-08-C0-77-AF

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.87.230.4
                                       65.87.230.5
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : accesscomm.ca
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-75-08-C0-77-AF
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.accesscomm.ca:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : accesscomm.ca
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2472:10fb:bea8:3e9(Prefe
rred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2472:10fb:bea8:3e9%12(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Daniel>
```


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You may not have completely reset t he router to defaults . . look at the manual for how to do it . . some have differents amounts of time to hold the button


----------



## DanCorb (Feb 21, 2012)

I assure you the router was reset. This morning I could go to the router login page fine. I held the reset button, and now I can't access the router login page. Something must have changed. Any other ideas on why it's not working?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try accessing from another browser


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> You may not have completely reset t he router to defaults . . look at the manual for how to do it . . some have different amounts of time to hold the button


The factory default IP address of your router is 192.168.0.1. That's the address you'll use once you do a full reset of the device. Here's the user manual for it.


----------

